# Heim Joints Outlander. where to get? And DPS



## Leetjojo (Jun 7, 2020)

So picked up a nice 2013 can am outlander 1000 xmr fot a good deal from a buddy that rolled it pretty good. Where do I get the heim joints for this thing? Everywhere else has ball joints like my pld brute had. Dont need the rods. Just the actual hiemjoints themselves as these are worn out and ones bent pretty good. If anyone csn send me a link id be highly appreciated! Thanks guys!!!


Also SERVICE DPS is on. What can be damaged to the power steering on a roll?



Also. Long shot. The fox air shocks that came with were tsking out and replaced with HGP shocks. I took the air ride assembly and hoses out if anyones interested as I obviously dont need it


----------



## Leetjojo (Jun 7, 2020)

Anything?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Never heard of such a thing on any stock setup. Must be something aftermarket...I would suggest contacting the maker.


----------

